# New year plywood slingshots



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi all, I would like to show you 8 plywood slingshots that I just finished.
They are: R10 Revolution by Clive Moniker (ergo for my hand); The Little Fella by Volp, Arrow Shot Ergo by Bill Hays; Harpy by Bill Hays (OTT modified); HTS OTT by Bill Hays (a kind of); Hrawk Eye by Hrawk (with enlarged forks); Deha#4 by Porcelanowy; Stallion TTF by Peter Recuas.
The 4 above are finished with 1000 grit + BLO + CA;
The 4 below are finished with 1000 grit + BLO + bees wax.
Thanks to all the designers.
Hope you like them


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

They look good !


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, that's some really nice work.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Man oh man... I need to pick up some ply and fire up my scroll saw.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

You are working hard......Socio 

Bravo!!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Splendida collezione!!!! Complimenti per il lavoro e la passione che mostri.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

nice


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Great work mate


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

You fionda poison in the veins partner !!!!! , Exciting job :king:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

treefork said:


> They look good !





TSM said:


> Yeah, that's some really nice work.





brucered said:


> Man oh man... I need to pick up some ply and fire up my scroll saw.
> All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


Thanks a lot mates


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Volp said:


> You are working hard......Socio
> 
> Bravo!!!!


Grazie socio! E a breve sfornerò le altre 7!!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

slingshotnew said:


> Splendida collezione!!!! Complimenti per il lavoro e la passione che mostri.


Grazie, i complimenti fatti da un ottimo costruttore come te fanno ancora più piacere...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

twang said:


> nice


Thanks mate!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

E.G. said:


> Great work mate


You are one of the my prefer SS maker, so I particurarly apreciate compliments from you. Thanks.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

alfshooter said:


> You fionda poison in the veins partner !!!!! , Exciting job :king:


Muchas gracias amigo! Hope the poison will make me a great shooter!!!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Bravo Bravo Bravo!!!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice collection you have there! Great Work!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

grappo73 said:


> Bravo Bravo Bravo!!!!


Grazie grazie grazie!!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

BAT said:


> Nice collection you have there! Great Work!


Thanks a lot


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

wow what a collection...a little of everything...variety galore...thanks for posting, hopefully this'll be an inspiration for more plywood goodies. I like that Harpy...well, I like 'em all. Appears you have a lot of Bill Hays formats...couldn't have copied a better source either. I'VE GOT TO GET TO WORK ON SOME PLYWOOD AGAIN...the Hays Harpy and Sere beckon.

Have a great year!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome craftsmanship


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> wow what a collection...a little of everything...variety galore...thanks for posting, hopefully this'll be an inspiration for more plywood goodies. I like that Harpy...well, I like 'em all. Appears you have a lot of Bill Hays formats...couldn't have copied a better source either. I'VE GOT TO GET TO WORK ON SOME PLYWOOD AGAIN...the Hays Harpy and Sere beckon.
> Have a great year!


Thanks so much.
Yes, i love Bill Hays design, i have already made the harpy TTF and now i can try the OTT too.
Have great year you too


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Tag said:


> Awesome craftsmanship


Thanks a lot


----------

